# Chamomile tea seems to indirectly lower my DP



## Tilly223 (Nov 27, 2011)

Due to sometimes being in quite a bit of anxiety, my DP gets quite bad at times. I also noticed that I seem to always have a high pulse rate from the anxiety. Anyways so I was looking for a subtle way to slow my pulse apart from breathing exercises and came across the common Chamomile tea on the internet. Fairly common in most supermarkets so I thought I'd buy some and give it a whirl. I have been through 6 cups of the stuff over the last two days and I feel really relaxed. Like I have taken a Xanax but a lot less harsh and artificial. I feel like my DP has lifted a bit, probably because it has lowered the anxiety.

I should mention if you have never tried it make sure you are not allergic to it first by consuming a tiny bit first. Apparently a very tiny percentage of people may be allergic to it - the same way people are allergic to nuts etc. But it is fairly safe apparently.

Just wanted to share that, Anyone else drink herbal tea like this? Does it help you?


----------



## Lostwanderer (Jan 31, 2011)

I drink chamomile as well and have noticed how calming it is. I have high anxiety a lot, and while it doesnt take away my dp its calming effect is more noticable than anything else ive tried.


----------



## rentboy (Apr 28, 2017)

I drink chamomile and would compare it to 0.25 mg of lorazepam, or 2mg of valium in that while not particularly in the foreground,it definatley produces a mild relaxation. A chemical in chamomile is known to interact with the benzodiazepine and opiod receptors, which would explain it's mild anxiolytic effects.


----------



## rentboy (Apr 28, 2017)

I drink chamomile and would compare it to 0.25 mg of lorazepam, or 2mg of valium in that while not particularly in the foreground,it definatley produces a mild relaxation. A chemical in chamomile is known to interact with the benzodiazepine and opiod receptors, which would explain it's mild anxiolytic effects. It dosent affect my dp but it can be useful for taking the edge off my anxiety of as a nice drink to replace cafacinated drinks.


----------

